# One Month Year-Old Solver?!



## PhillipEspinoza (May 4, 2009)

*One Month Old Solver?!*

I don't know if anyone else noticed but on the wca statistics website, Kantapong Phupimonporn is the world's youngest Rubik's Cube solver at the age of 1 month and 2 days. I'm pretty sure/hoping this a mistake. If not, I will be very depressed because wtf he or she's sub-20 in one month. That's a record in itself I think. Pretty funny though.

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php#1

"we don't know everbody's birthdates but the #1 person should be correct"


----------



## Robert-Y (May 4, 2009)

Oh god, if this is true, then I think we all suck for our ages


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 4, 2009)

Oh my. I hope that's wrong. I might cry.


----------



## soccerking813 (May 4, 2009)

Wow, talk about depressing.


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 4, 2009)

noooo, please not... thats poor.


----------



## JLarsen (May 4, 2009)

Well I say it's a typo since it seems no one else thinks so lmao.


----------



## Gparker (May 4, 2009)

Yu nakajima had a kid?


----------



## shelley (May 4, 2009)

That doesn't surprise me that much. There are quite a few people who claim they were born in 2009 in my registration databases.

Yeah.. remember to fill in your birth year when you sign up for competitions. I can understand getting your WCA ID wrong, but your birthdate? Come on.

Tournament organizers too should check and make sure information is correct and everything makes sense before submitting the worksheet.


----------



## shoot1510 (May 4, 2009)

Oh my god 19 second with his small tiny hands.


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 4, 2009)

Gparker said:


> Yu nakajima had a kid?



oh no. that's not fair. =-P


----------



## ThatGuy (May 4, 2009)

that is hilarious.


----------



## daeyoungyoon (May 4, 2009)

Wow I'll stop cubing forever if this is true.....lmao


----------



## qqwref (May 4, 2009)

Ha ha, of course it's not true. It's just some dumb person who put in his the date of his birthday this year instead of his date of birth. The real mysteries are the people who are negative years old (which I'm pretty sure we have had before).


----------



## Bob (May 4, 2009)

yeah, no. It'll fix.


----------



## Johannes91 (May 4, 2009)

qqwref said:


> The real mysteries are the people who are negative years old (which I'm pretty sure we have had before).


Maybe they used some other calendar. Thais have their own, too: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thai_solar_calendar.


----------



## Dene (May 4, 2009)

Come on guys. This is actually physically impossible. When was the last time you saw a baby of one month do more than put something in its mouth?


----------



## ThatGuy (May 4, 2009)

Its funny how you put one month-year old in the title as the age. Wouldn't it be one month old?


----------



## d4m4s74 (May 4, 2009)

Dene said:


> Come on guys. This is actually physically impossible. When was the last time you saw a baby of one month do more than put something in its mouth?


http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=174690&postcount=51?


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (May 5, 2009)

ThatGuy said:


> Its funny how you put one month-year old in the title as the age. Wouldn't it be one month old?



Ya, I noticed this right after I posted it. Silly mistake. Congrats for noticing.


----------



## Thieflordz5 (May 5, 2009)

Dene said:


> Come on guys. This is actually physically impossible. When was the last time you saw a baby of one month do more than put something in its mouth?



Maybe that's how he solves it? 

It took me a year to figure out... if a 1 month kid can still beat me (better avg than me ) I'd have to... *cries even thinking about it*


----------



## shelley (May 5, 2009)

Have none of you people ever seen a one month old baby?


----------



## Sebastien (May 5, 2009)

I'd just like to know who was so stupid to put this birthdate into the WCA-Database...

Beside that: Everyone who thinks this could possibly be true is just a huge moron.


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 5, 2009)

well, the misstake is away


----------



## Neutrals01 (May 5, 2009)

I can't stop laughing while reading through the posts... XD


----------



## Bomber (May 5, 2009)

I'd just like to say that at one month old a baby can not even hold things yet, let alone turn a cube! My niece of 1 years old can just about turn it, if by accident.

I can not honestly believe people thought there was a hint of possibility behind this.


----------



## Bob (May 5, 2009)

Sébastien_Auroux said:


> I'd just like to know who was so stupid to put this birthdate into the WCA-Database...



I find that offensive. I typically don't analyze the birthdays much when I upload the results because I expect the competitor to know his/her birthday.


----------



## Dene (May 5, 2009)

Bob said:


> Sébastien_Auroux said:
> 
> 
> > I'd just like to know who was so stupid to put this birthdate into the WCA-Database...
> ...



And to be able to follow the most basic instructions.


----------



## masterofthebass (May 5, 2009)

shelley said:


> Have none of you people ever seen a one month old baby?



you obviously didn't see me as a one month old. I was the same size as a full grown joey!


----------



## qqwref (May 5, 2009)

Bob said:


> Sébastien_Auroux said:
> 
> 
> > I'd just like to know who was so stupid to put this birthdate into the WCA-Database...
> ...


I agree completely. It is the responsibility of the competitors, not the organizer, to make sure that the information they give is correct. The competitors are, after all, the only ones who know their real birthdates/names/genders. Perhaps Sebastian was in fact referring to the competitor who was stupid enough to submit the wrong birthday.



masterofthebass said:


> you obviously didn't see me as a one month old. I was the same size as a full grown joey!



A kangaroo?


----------

